
Ask HN: What is your favorite domain registrar and why? - ahnick
There are a lot of different domain registrars to choose from today: Namecheap, Google Domains, Hover, GoDaddy, etc.  Who have you used and had a good experience with?  Are there any registrars that you have sworn off?  What are the most important features to you: cost? privacy tools? automation? or?
======
user_agent
OVH.

They offer 1 free 5GB email account to every domain you register with them
which I often find very handy. Especially for smaller initiatives that need
just a contact@xxx.zz and nothing more. Plus they offer a free funny 10MB
shared "hosting" with FTP which also can be used in a creative way.

------
karmakaze
Namecheap has a no-nonsense UI and has been providing free whois domain
privacy for a long time.

I've since switched some names to Cloudflare since I use their DNS anyway
because of quick update/propagation.

I've also moved some personal domains I'm not really using to NameSilo--
horrible UI but I don't feel bad having a bunch of names I'm not (yet) using.

Fastmail for email for these domains is cheap and easy.

------
Rockvole
Namecheap I found to be pretty good. I only need basic features so I moved to
a cheaper (in Canada) registrar - porkbun and they have been totally fine.

------
rman666
NameCheap has been pretty good IMHO

------
dhruvkar
google domains

free whois privacy

free email forwarding

simple no-nonsense ui

